# the making of el^Mexican's 29 reef



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Well just like the tittle says in starting a 29 gallon reef. Will get pictures later on today.

-29 gallon w/ diy overflow
-110w PC lighting 
-currently have 7 lb of fiji live rock, will get more later on 
-my skimmer should be getting here thrusday
- lighting should come in next week


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds good what brand skimmer and lights did ya get?


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Decided to try this one








and the lighting is a coralife.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice...good luck with that. Be sure to post some pictures when you get it all setup.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

That yellow tang is going in my 75 FO in a week.









my DIY overflow


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Is that a snowflake clownfish?
If so i was just quoted 350.00 bux for a pair of them, and thats a steal.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Nope, Its just a perc


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Look great my friend, good luck in the future!


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

UPS finnaly deliverd my skimmer today


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Skimtastic!


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Can't wait to my lights so I can add corals


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Update*

I order the following

















*


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Its been so long since ive updated my log, im going to get more corals next week










Must have a good water flow



































CSS doing its thing


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

sounds good...i there a way to dry the skimmate out a bit? Other than that it looks great, a bit more rock wouldnt hurt but i like the open space.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Yellow Tang in a 29


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yellow Tang in a 29


its a 29 long not the regular one, and he/she is leaving in 2 days


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

pc lighting is so.. cuuuute..

LOL


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Today I cleaned out the skimmer







looks like mud right?

MMMMMM goooooood...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

skimmate is gross! that's great that your skimmer is pulling out so much gunk.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Skimmate is gross? Youve got a lot of toughening up to do in the next 9 months ninja :laugh:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

lmao, yes sir i do.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

How's the skimmer that I saw on your sump? what kind is it?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it's a modified seacloan. I just drilled a hole in the top of the collection cup to allow an air line to run through. I use an air pump and a wood air stone. That way I can use max flow from the power head and create much more bubble with a wood air stone. It skims so much better and it only costs about $5 to do.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Another update









Bought my clownfish a partner 









Leather coral









Green Star polyps









My first Zoas (i got for free at the LFS)









And I fraged my anthelia from this little one









to this


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Just orderd 25 more pounds of live rock so i can stack up more corals


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i modded my skimmer a bit as well.

i drilled a hole and connected some tubing. then just have the tube going into a bucket. saves me from having to empty the skimmer so much once everything is running


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Just great the seller that i bought my lr is no longer register user on ebay and i was sopposed to get my lr yesterday(wendsday) and i didnt get it today


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

ouch thats sucks...did you paypal him money?


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

yea right away


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Sigh Still No rock. I hate people like this..


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

today i orderd a rare pulsing sinularia and a frogspawn for 50$ it should get here wendsday (Hope it gets here unlike my rock)


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

write to ebay and paypal and tell them what happen. paypal should get you the money back.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Update:

Well I got my corals that i orderd, rare pulsing sinularia, 2 frogspawn and my first SPS purple digitata (I got for free). Since I got riped off by that seller on eBay (paypal refund case deciding is still pending) I am picking up some live rock tommorow from a local reefer.

FTS:










Purple Digitata










my rare pulsing sinularia










frogspawn









and a baby frogspawn


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice additions. i still don't know how i feel about sps corals. I have an acro that is doing okay but i am not impressed with them. your purple one looks nice though.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

YES! today I won the paypal claim and have ruled in my favor and got my 72$ of live rock money back!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice tank, keep up the good reefing.
E


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Update: Everything im my tank is growing very nicely my zoanthids doubled, my first SPS is still alive and looks like my frospawn is spliting in 2.

FTS:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Loooks good, That tang doesent look like it would fit though.


----------



## eL^Mexican (Apr 18, 2006)

Raptor said:


> Loooks good, That tang doesent look like it would fit though.


Still can't get some fair trades for it







. They offer me some dumb trades, its not even funny. But it looks very happy swims alot eats like a pig too









Some shots with Actinic lighting only:


----------

